# Easy (and cool) DIY nubber...



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

After making it to the nub of 2 smokes in 2 days, I got an idea for a quick and easy nubber. All you need is 2 small finish nails (with small heads), 1 slightly thicker shanked tack (with a large head) , and a Whiskey bottle cork.

Take the tack and poke two holes straight down into the cork. The large head makes it easy on the finger tips. Then slide the nails into the pre-poked holes. Easy as that. Now you've got a nubber that didn't cost you jack, and looks cooler than a paper clip, corn cob holder, or toothpick. This would also be a great way to save a special cork from a memorable bottle of hooch.

Here's mine, made in less than 2 minutes between puffs of a Diesel...










And an action shot....


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok, props to you and a great idea.

I really don't appreciate you dissin' my corn on the cob holder though


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

great idea lando !!

stepped in the kitchen and wa-la, in less than a minute.

(not as pretty as yours, but it will suffice. )


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Ok, props to you and a great idea.
> 
> I really don't appreciate you dissin' my corn on the cob holder though


LOL No diss intended on the cob holder. I just didn't have one, and had to get creative. Plus I get to mix my two favorite things in the world: barrel aged spirits and cigars!


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Man, awesome idea. As soon as I read it I knew just what I was going to use. Captain Morgan Private Stock cork.










Got a little anxious to try it out... not quite nubbed just yet, but it worked great anyways.

Thanks for the great idea Lando!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome! Keep em coming guys. Hell, at the price, you can have a nubber for the car, one for the front AND back porch, mancave etc.....


----------

